# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ¿Pueden coexistir en armonía la agricultura y la minería en el Perú?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
Buscando noticias para actualizar el portal, me encontré con una que me inspiró a plantear la pregunta del título de este mensaje, ya que es un tema bastante debatido y con distintas opiniones aquí en nuestro país. 
Les copio la noticia y dejo formulada una encuesta para medir qué piensan al respecto. Además, no se olviden -los que quieran opinar sobre el tema- de responder este mensaje para exponer sus puntos de vista y argumentos al respecto.   *"AgroRural y proyecto Conga unen esfuerzos por el desarrollo de comunidades de Cajamarca"*   *Lima, ago. 27 (ANDINA).* AgroRural y la minera Yanacocha, a través de su proyecto Conga, sumarán esfuerzos para ejecutar proyectos de forestación, construcción de cobertizos, conservación de suelos e infraestructura de riego, en beneficio de 38 comunidades campesinas del distrito de Encañada, en Cajamarca. 
Con el objetivo de coordinar actividades, los representantes del proyecto Conga 
Darío Zegarra Macchavello y María Elena Vinatea López visitaron las instalaciones de AgroRural en La Molina y se reunieron con su director ejecutivo Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo y otros funcionarios. 
Según la entidad etatal, la empresa minera está muy interesada en trabajar de la mano con el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de AgroRural, ya que es una de las pocas instituciones del Estado presentes en el ámbito de su influencia y tiene experiencia de cerca a 30 años con el desaparecido Programa Nacional de Manejo de Cuencas Hidrográficas y Conservación de Suelos (Pronamachcs). 
Una de las primeras acciones coordinadas será la visita de un equipo técnico de AgroRural a las comunidades campesinas cercanas donde opera el proyecto minero Conga. Allí, se definirán los temas en los que se trabajará y serán plasmados mediante un convenio marco interinstitucional y una alianza estratégica entre una empresa privada, una institución del Estado y las comunidades campesinas. 
Además del convenio marco, el proyecto Conga, para la siguiente temporada de lluvias, tiene interés en financiar la plantación de un millón de árboles, principalmente pino pátula, queñual y otras especies forestales que se adecúen a la zona en los terrenos de propiedad de las comunidades aledañas a la actividad minera. 
De esa manera se sumará a la campaña nacional de forestación que promueve el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de AgroRural, cuya meta es sembrar 180'000,000 de árboles. 
Otra de las acciones será el financiamiento de la construcción de 44 cobertizos para la protección del ganado vacuno. Esto para complementar el proyecto de desarrollo competitivo de la ganadería lechera ejecutado por el Fondo de Crédito para del Desarrollo Agroforestal (Foncreagro), que beneficia a 870 familias. El objetivo es optimizar la calidad de la leche a través de la mejora de las condiciones sanitarias del ganado, con la instalación de pastos mejorados, entre otros. 
El mayor interés del proyecto minero es generar desarrollo social en las partes altas de la cuenca, pero también en las partes media y baja, mediante la ejecución de zanjas de infiltración, construcción de reservorios, forestación y apoyo a la agricultura y a la ganadería. 
Conga forma parte de la Alianza por el Desarrollo de Cajamarca y contra la Pobreza, que involucra a 38 comunidades altoandinas de los distritos de Encañada, Sorochuco y Huasmín, ubicados en el límite de las provincias de Cajamarca y Celendín. 
Se trata de una plataforma interinstitucional formada por colectivos que tienen un objetivo común: buscar el desarrollo sostenible mediante proyectos sociales innovadores, integrados y participativos, que permitan la mejora de la calidad de vida y la reducción de la pobreza y extrema pobreza.   *Fuente: Andina* Temas similares: Artículo: Agricultura y minería formal se complementarán para desarrollar Cajamarca Artículo: Mincetur: Frutas y hortalizas pueden ser productos abanderados del Perú en el mundo Artículo: Aumenta interés en mercado peruano de importadores de maquinaria para minería y agricultura ¿que pueden hacer los microorganismos eficaces (em1-emcompost) en nuestra agricultura? Tren Norandino beneficiará a la minería, agricultura, ganadería y turismo, señala ProInversión

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Este tema es un tema que de alguna manera he percibido de cerca durnate los 5 años que trabajé en Cajamarca. Creo que el tema tiene algunas premisas que analizar: 
1. La Minería, nos guste o no es una actividad económica rentable, que genera divisas, pero no es sostenible por tratarse de recursos limitados.
2. Nuestro país tiene numerosos denuncios mineros donde tarde o temprano los gobiernos de turno aprovecharán dichos recursos minerales, dando las facilidades del caso a las empresas mineras. 
Ahora bien el tema a reflexionar es el siguiente: 
Mineras como YANACOCHA  y ANTAMINA se ubican en las regiones de Cajamarca y Ancash, las cuales desde hace más de una década siguen estando en los primeros lugares en  el ranking de pobreza, entonces ¿hay apalancamiento del desarrollo? ¿o es que la Minera no invierte o aporta al dearrollo territorial de sus ámbitos de acción? 
La Ingeniería Ambiental en el país, aún está en pañales. ciertamente hay muy buenos técnicos pero nos preguntamos si la Minería que se practica en el país así como otras Actividades implementan Planes de Manejo Ambiental.  
Un punto importante, quizá el cuello de botella es el siguiente. Muchas zonas con potencial minero , se encuentran en lad cabeceras de Cuenca, lo cual es una amenaza si consideramos el tema de la calidad de agua, la salud y el desarrollo de la agricultura. 
Creo que no es lo mismo hacer minería en un desierto y hacer grandes hoyos, que hacer minería en cabeceras de Cuenca, ya que los impactos ambientales (si es que no hay un manejo ambientla responsable) serían incalculables. Creo que el ejemplo de la Oroya, Hualgayoc en Cajamarca, son ejemplos de los impactos de algunas actividades no supervisadas con ética. 
Muchos Megaempresarios dirán "pero en Europa se hace minería"... si señores, pero los protocolos de Gestión Ambiental son muy claros , y las indemnizaciones en caso de accidentes compensan absolutamente los daños y perjuicios. ¿Eso está desarrollado en nuestro país??.   
En conclusión , mi opinión es que puede hacerse una Minería siempre y cuando esta sea responsable. Pero este riesgo, debe verse mitigado con el verdadero desarrollo territorial de las zonas donde operan las mineras. Sinceramente la pobreza en Cajamarca y Ancash es alarmante. Es verdad que las mineras no son el gobierno, pero la altísima rentabilidad y ganancias obtenidas podrían reflejarse en un verdadero desarrollo. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto
989155793

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ing. Angelo: 
Entoces usted más que nadie puede saber lo complejo que este problema en nuestro país, y es que como bien dice, la minería es una actividad económica importantísima para las macroestadísticas del Perú, pero que en definitiva no se ve reflejada en el progreso de las regiones y las comunidades mineras. 
Yo soy el que votó que la Minería y la Agricultura pueden coexistir "de cierta manera" en armonía en nuestro país, y es que definitivamente podría ser posible, sólo que no sucede en la gran mayoría de los casos. Es decir, que se podría hacer, pero no se hace; o al menos no se hace "bien". Y es que no sólo se trata de no contaminar el agua -que es vital para la agricultura y la vida misma- sino que se trata de que ambas actividades se complementen para que se vean beneficiadas una con la otra, de manera sostenible. No se trata simplemene que las mineras no contaminen, sino que éstas aporten al desarrollo agricola y ganadero de la región; y que a su vez, los agricultores aporten de alguna manera para impulsar también el desarrollo minero en el Perú. 
Lamentablemente en nuestro país, ambas actividades parecen estar enfrentadas desde hace muchos años porque las autoridades no han sabido establecer políticas y/o leyes que permitan un acercamiento entre ambas, de manera tal que el país, los mineros y los agricultores, lo ricos y los pobres, y el planeta; ganen. Cuando dejemos del lado ese egoísmo por hacer plata a como dé lugar, sin importar el resto; tal vez podamos decir que en el Perú la minería y la agricultura son compatibles, o al menos más compatibles que en la actualidad. 
Sinceramente creo que se necesita mayor compromiso de parte de todos para lograr algo así, pero definitivamente es posible hacerlo; siempre y cuando las cosas se hagan "bien". Esperemos que este acercamiento se dé en el corto plazo, por el bien del país y todos los peruanos. 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Totalmente de acuerdo Sr. Cilloniz. 
Yo también voté por un si, pero un si que hay que construir dejando de lado interese mezquinos. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T. adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------


## liovaoscar

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que si pueden coexistir en armonía; Tenemos la experiencia que el Fondo Minero Antamina; viene apoyando iniciativas y proyectos productivos, en todo Ancash; con buenos resultados, beneficiando a muchas familias campesinas.

----------

